# 8-15: Night fishing PSJ



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

Snook fishing on fire up there? you on a roll...


----------



## stickwaver (May 13, 2008)

I love fishing at night!!


----------



## axe11924 (Jul 27, 2008)

Awesome #2 Snook [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

That's a great snook! Congrats [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

you guys are really rolling on the snook. wtg


----------

